# I wonder what the HHO Collective thinks of this .



## Alec Swan (10 November 2017)

. lunacy perhaps,  the stewards reactions? 

https://www.facebook.com/AtTheRaces/videos/10155458420055379/

Alec.


----------



## be positive (10 November 2017)

I thought it was a sensible option and one that most experienced people would think nothing of doing in similar circumstances, I certainly have many times when something is thinking backwards, the horse was in no danger of being hurt by a bit of soft surface and it did the job with no fuss.


----------



## Cecile (10 November 2017)

That didn't make my B/P go up, 

this one did

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ylan-caboche-apologises-punching-horse-racing


----------



## Alec Swan (10 November 2017)

Cecile said:



			That didn't make my B/P go up, 

this one did

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ylan-caboche-apologises-punching-horse-racing

Click to expand...

Cecile,  had the jockey in your film have been in my employment,  he'd have been on the end of a dose of verbals that he wouldn't forget for a while.  It achieved nothing,  it was simply a display of temper and it's the sort of rank-able stupidity which brings racing in to disrepute.

Being young and stupid is not mitigation.

Alec.


----------



## Rowreach (10 November 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			&#8230;. lunacy perhaps,  the stewards reactions? 

https://www.facebook.com/AtTheRaces/videos/10155458420055379/

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Completely ridiculous decision imo.


----------



## dixie (10 November 2017)

Rowreach said:



			Completely ridiculous decision imo.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - pathetic decision.


----------



## ihatework (10 November 2017)

Unbelievable stewarding.
I hope he appeals, if that's possible


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 November 2017)

Crikey! I've thrown whole buckets of water at horses backsides to get them forwards before! Let alone a wee bit of beach donkey derby surface! 

Some stewards think they are the be all and end all and are beyond reproach! Utter ridiculous!


----------



## cobgoblin (10 November 2017)

Totally daft. Good job it wasn't a nice prickly broom!


----------



## millikins (10 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			Unbelievable stewarding.
I hope he appeals, if that's possible
		
Click to expand...

Is he allowed to appeal? Total over reaction.


----------



## {97702} (10 November 2017)

Sorry it wouldn't run properly for me - what was the steward's penalty?  And did he really just chuck a handful of surface at the horse?


----------



## Clodagh (10 November 2017)

Lévrier;13667919 said:
			
		


			Sorry it wouldn't run properly for me - what was the steward's penalty?  And did he really just chuck a handful of surface at the horse?
		
Click to expand...

He really did, one handful of sand at it's bum. He got a one day ban.

Like was said, lucky he didn't have a yard broom to hand!


----------



## {97702} (10 November 2017)

Oh for goodness sake..... ridiculous.....

It reminds me of "extreme HR" - I am sure that the horse suffered major trauma for having a handful of surface chucked at it.....NOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowreach (10 November 2017)

It wasn't even a chuck, it was a rather graceful flick.


----------



## {97702} (10 November 2017)

Rowreach said:



			It wasn't even a chuck, it was a rather graceful flick.
		
Click to expand...

Stop splitting hairs there


----------



## Rowreach (10 November 2017)

Lévrier;13668004 said:
			
		


			Stop splitting hairs there  

Click to expand...

Haha I wasn't I promise, I was trying to help you visualise him rather delicately picking up a thimbleful of surface and delicately fire it, from some distance, at the horse's bum.  Said horse then ambled into the stalls.  I'm not sure it noticed tbh.  I expect it will be offered counselling, however.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 November 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			&#8230;&#8230;... Good job it wasn't a nice prickly broom!
		
Click to expand...

Wot?  You mean the Newmarket loading shovel?   We tend to do what works.

Alec.


----------



## LadySam (10 November 2017)

It's all for show.  The steward would have known full well it didn't cause harm or upset to the horse and that it's a technique sometimes used by experienced people.  But he also would have been thinking of how it looked to a non-understanding public always ready to cry abuse, so probably felt he had to be seen to be acting on it.  An off-the-cuff PR exercise, sort of.

That little b@$tard in Adelaide though?  If I was the steward and had the power I'd have suspended him on the spot and scratched the horse.  If I was the trainer I'd have sacked him on the spot and never use him again.


----------



## Velcrobum (12 November 2017)

LadySam said:



			It's all for show.  The steward would have known full well it didn't cause harm or upset to the horse and that it's a technique sometimes used by experienced people.  But he also would have been thinking of how it looked to a non-understanding public always ready to cry abuse, so probably felt he had to be seen to be acting on it.  An off-the-cuff PR exercise, sort of.

That little b@$tard in Adelaide though?  If I was the steward and had the power I'd have suspended him on the spot and scratched the horse.  If I was the trainer I'd have sacked him on the spot and never use him again.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ Agree !!


----------



## fburton (12 November 2017)

Also agree with LadySam, and the general consensus that the dirt tossing was harmless and probably effective, while the punching incident was ugly and reprehensible.


----------



## tristar (13 November 2017)

gently sprinkling it with a bit of sand in a jovial way is no harm to me, compared to the other things i know go on in racing for which the perpetrators should get a rocket up their *******s.

maybe its a tentative, nonsensical, illogical, fumbling step towards making horses lives more humane, a perverse realization that they are being watched and are accountable.


----------



## Nasicus (13 November 2017)

I was expecting him to have hurled a big clod of earth at the horse by the way they went on about it, not a gentle, underarm sprinkle of sand, sheesh!


----------



## Wagtail (27 November 2017)

I kind of understand it. Even though I would do the same as it's effective and doesn't harm the horse, when yoou have rules, where do you draw the line? What are you allowed to throw at a horse? Sand? Sand and rubber? Gravel? Stones? Obviously, in our day to day life with horses we make informed decisions, however, in a sport watched by Joe Public there have to be rules and it's easier to say nothing should ever be thrown at a horse than to specify exactly what can and can't be thrown.


----------



## ester (27 November 2017)

*raises eyebrows....


----------

